# Download The New Tapatalk



## Gizmo (27/9/14)

Hi guys, I have beem scratching my head all day why tapatalk wasnt connecting to the forum. It turns out there is a major update. 

The updated tapatalk(orange) only seems to work on the forum. If your tapatalk isnt working please update.

Reactions: Like 3


----------



## annemarievdh (27/9/14)

Thank you @Gizmo


----------



## MurderDoll (29/9/14)

Strange thing is that since updating to the new software, I cant access the forum at all from Tapatalk anymore. :?


----------



## Riaz (29/9/14)

ive got the latest tapatalk and its still not working

Reactions: Agree 1


----------



## Marzuq (29/9/14)

Riaz said:


> ive got the latest tapatalk and its still not working


 
as do i..

Reactions: Agree 1


----------



## Riaz (29/9/14)

this is the error i get

Reactions: Agree 2


----------



## Gazzacpt (29/9/14)

Riaz said:


> this is the error i get
> 
> View attachment 12156



Thats the error I'm getting to. Not really able to browse forum.

Reactions: Agree 2


----------



## Metal Liz (29/9/14)

I'm not even getting an error, it just won't allow me to do anything. I can't even log in, it just does nothing, nada, ziltch... boggerall... grrrrrrr!!! uber frustrating hehehehe

Reactions: Agree 3


----------



## Marzuq (29/9/14)

hi all, please see this link

https://support.tapatalk.com/thread...ype-on-a-non-object-controller-php-155.26385/

addresses the current tapatalk issue that occured shortly after the upgrade

Reactions: Thanks 3


----------



## Necris (29/9/14)

Marzuq said:


> hi all, please see this link
> 
> https://support.tapatalk.com/thread...ype-on-a-non-object-controller-php-155.26385/
> 
> addresses the current tapatalk issue that occured shortly after the upgrade


Zip file contains non exectutable files,dont find a relating installation folder either.
please explain,im feeling a little stupid

Reactions: Agree 2


----------



## annemarievdh (29/9/14)

Necris said:


> Zip file contains non exectutable files,dont find a relating installation folder either.
> please explain,im feeling a little stupid


 
same here


----------



## Marzuq (30/9/14)

from what i can tell the issue lies with the xenforo plugin.
ive found a post that has a fix. if anyone is a member on the tapatalk site here is the link
https://support.tapatalk.com/threads/update-tapatalk-and-have-error.26093/
unfortunately i am not a member and cannot download and test the addon to confirm it works


----------



## Alex (30/9/14)

Marzuq said:


> from what i can tell the issue lies with the xenforo plugin.
> ive found a post that has a fix. if anyone is a member on the tapatalk site here is the link
> https://support.tapatalk.com/threads/update-tapatalk-and-have-error.26093/
> unfortunately i am not a member and cannot download and test the addon to confirm it works


 
Thank you @Marzuq


----------



## Necris (30/9/14)

I have attached the zip file as downloaded,not much help from my perspective?
maybe im a dumbass?

Reactions: Thanks 1


----------



## Marzuq (30/9/14)

from the xml it looks as if its uninstalling or removing certain parts of the plugin and replacing it with working parts.
how to install this i am not certain tho as andoid would require an apk and IOS ipa
not sure if this is any help to anyone but @Gizmo has emailed tapatalk and will revert back to us with the proposed solution as soon as he gets a response


----------



## Kuhlkatz (30/9/14)

Marzuq said:


> from what i can tell the issue lies with the xenforo plugin.
> ive found a post that has a fix. if anyone is a member on the tapatalk site here is the link
> https://support.tapatalk.com/threads/update-tapatalk-and-have-error.26093/
> unfortunately i am not a member and cannot download and test the addon to confirm it works


 
The problem is not with the Tapatalk client. The XenForo addon would be for @Gizmo to download & deploy server side. If you look bottom left on the screen (Browser based), you'll see this copyright notice : Forum software by XenForo™ ©2010-2014 XenForo Ltd

Reactions: Like 1 | Agree 1 | Thanks 1


----------



## Marzuq (30/9/14)

The class "Tapatalk_Bridge" extends the XenForo "XenForo_ControllerPublic_Abstract". In its "init" function its fires the XenForo listener "controller_pre_dispatch". Put aside I doubt it's the correct location to trigger it, the main problem is that this class doesn't have the function of the original XenForo "XenForo_Controller", among them: "getResponseType" which is used by this addon. 

So two solutions:

Change the class that extends "Tapatalk_Bridge": use XenForo_Controller instead XenForo_ControllerPublic_Abstract
Add the function getResponseType to the "Tapatalk_Bridge" class, but it will only be a workaround. If any other addon use a function of the original XenForo_Controller that is not in Tapatalk_Bridge, an error will occur

Reactions: Like 2


----------



## Alex (30/9/14)

Marzuq said:


> The class "Tapatalk_Bridge" extends the XenForo "XenForo_ControllerPublic_Abstract". In its "init" function its fires the XenForo listener "controller_pre_dispatch". Put aside I doubt it's the correct location to trigger it, the main problem is that this class doesn't have the function of the original XenForo "XenForo_Controller", among them: "getResponseType" which is used by this addon.
> 
> So two solutions:
> 
> ...


 
I like it when you talk geek

Reactions: Winner 1 | Funny 8


----------



## Metal Liz (30/9/14)

i would refer to it as greek hahaha, cause i have no clue as to what's going on, except that my tapatalk don't want to work

Reactions: Funny 2


----------



## Rob Fisher (30/9/14)

Metal Liz said:


> i would refer to it as greek hahaha, cause i have no clue as to what's going on, except that my tapatalk don't want to work


 
I'm with Lizzie on this one!

Reactions: Agree 3


----------



## johan (30/9/14)

Thanks @Gizmo - checked a couple of minutes ago, ecigssa working on Tapatalk


----------



## annemarievdh (30/9/14)

mine still doesnt work


----------



## BansheeZA (30/9/14)

same here still missing


----------



## johan (30/9/14)

annemarievdh said:


> mine still doesnt work


 
Ok, checked now to respond to you from Tapatalk and its back to fooked

Reactions: Like 1


----------



## Alex (30/9/14)

Same here, but I don't use it much.

Reactions: Agree 1


----------



## Tom (1/10/14)

Any news on this? It's such a pain on a cell without tapatalk....


----------



## Stroodlepuff (1/10/14)

We have emailed tapatalk, waiting for them to get back to us. Giz is following up with them everyday

Reactions: Thanks 3


----------



## kimbo (2/10/14)

@Gizmo i dont know if you saw this .. https://xenforo.com/community/resou...oro-ios-android-windows-phone-mobile-app.263/

I just had a look at the comments .. i might not be a good idea to install

Reactions: Winner 1


----------



## Marzuq (2/10/14)

good find @kimbo 
useful information in there as to qorking version of xenforo and so on


----------



## ConradS (2/10/14)

Have you guys tried the plugin patch on the server side? https://support.tapatalk.com/thread...ype-on-a-non-object-controller-php-155.26385/ Or did this not work?

Reactions: Thanks 1 | Informative 1


----------



## Rob Fisher (2/10/14)

Tapatalk is working again! Whoooo!

Reactions: Like 1 | Thanks 1


----------



## Gizmo (2/10/14)

ConradS said:


> Have you guys tried the plugin patch on the server side? https://support.tapatalk.com/thread...ype-on-a-non-object-controller-php-155.26385/ Or did this not work?



Thank you @ConradS that post helped me a lot.

Reactions: Like 4


----------



## Tom (2/10/14)

Rob Fisher said:


> Tapatalk is working again! Whoooo!


here too! yes!

Reactions: Like 1


----------



## Riaz (2/10/14)

Oh yeeeeah it's working again

Thanks guys for sorting it out


Sent from my iPhone using Tapatalk


----------



## Tom (2/10/14)

Once u get used to tapatalk....

Reactions: Like 1


----------



## ConradS (2/10/14)

Gizmo said:


> Thank you @ConradS that post helped me a lot.



Pleasure  Glad its sorted.

Reactions: Like 2


----------



## kimbo (2/10/14)

Tx @Gizmo all good here


----------



## Silver (2/10/14)

Replying from Tapatalk (new Orange version)
All working
Well done @Gizmo

Reactions: Like 1


----------



## annemarievdh (2/10/14)

Silver said:


> Replying from Tapatalk (new Orange version)
> All working
> Well done @Gizmo


The black theme also works 


Sent with the Reo Thor


----------



## Marzuq (2/10/14)

and we are back in business.. thanks @Gizmo and @ConradS for the assist

Reactions: Like 1


----------



## capetocuba (2/10/14)

Mine is also wekking!!!

Reactions: Like 1


----------



## BansheeZA (2/10/14)

Great stuff I'm also in. Thanx @Gizmo

Reactions: Like 1


----------



## Metal Liz (2/10/14)

Awesomesauce!!!! Tapatalk is back!!! now i can stay on top of my unread posts on my phone again 

Thanks for sorting it out guys


----------



## Rowan Francis (2/10/14)

thanks Guys


----------



## VapeSnow (2/10/14)

Awesome. Thx alot


----------



## CYB3R N1NJ4 (2/10/14)

Thanks guys. When mine worked this morning I thought it was the reset of my cache. Meanwhile the little elves in the background were all working!


----------



## Raslin (2/10/14)

Welcome back into my life folks. I was really feeling empty without you guys. Lol. Thats for sorting out the issues.

Reactions: Like 1


----------



## johan (3/10/14)




----------

